
British Sitcom ‘Detectorists’ Is TV’s Buried Treasure - open-source-ux
https://www.theringer.com/tv/2018/1/15/16890616/detectorists-mackenzie-crook
======
oldmancoyote
Watching The Detectorists is a calm and charming experience.

